# I own a 2021 VW Jetta S



## Rodrigo_M901 (Jan 5, 2022)

So recently I’ve been hanging out with my friends and I really got tempted to get some wheels and drop for my car, performance would be later on the road but right now I want some wheels and stance my car just for a better look. Any recommendations? I’ve been looking around and I really like these type of rims:
Any recommendations? I going for 19x9.0 all around so any wheels just to get some ideas please!!!











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilb3 (Jul 19, 2021)

Rodrigo, too many wheels to name. But if you want a modest drop that’s approximately 1.3 inches all around check out the H&R sport springs. I have them on mine. Night and day handling even with my stock 16s and Hancook tires.


----------

